# Skill Assessment for Doctors



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello All

I have successful assessment as Software Engineer. My wife is MBBS doctor and worked as GP doctor for 3 years. Problem is that she has no work experience since last 5 years. I need to know 

1. Can her assessment be done positively, even though she dont have recent experience ?

2. Will the medical authority assess her as she has not got recent experience.

If that is possible it would be beneficial for me to get 5 points on partner skills.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have successful assessment as Software Engineer. My wife is MBBS doctor and worked as GP doctor for 3 years. Problem is that she has no work experience since last 5 years. I need to know
> 
> ...


Please check doctors connect website. For medical profession der r two diff assessing authorities depends on the specialisation. You will get the relevant information and the procedure to apply in doctors connect.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have successful assessment as Software Engineer. My wife is MBBS doctor and worked as GP doctor for 3 years. Problem is that she has no work experience since last 5 years. I need to know
> 
> ...


Please check doctors connect website. For medical profession der r two diff assessing authorities depends on the specialisation. You will get the relevant information and the procedure to apply in doctors connect.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Please check doctors connect website. For medical profession der r two diff assessing authorities depends on the specialisation. You will get the relevant information and the procedure to apply in doctors connect.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum



Thanks MaddyOZ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*
Skills recognition*

Australian Medical Council (AMC)
The AMC assesses the knowledge, clinical skills and professional attributes of overseas qualified medical practitioners seeking registration to practice in Australia. It also assesses the case for recognition of medical specialties.

Australian Medical Council (AMC) Multi Choice Question Trial Examination
General practitioners (family physicians) or hospital non-specialist doctors who haven’t worked in Australia before can check their skill levels by taking the AMC Trial Exam online. It costs A$25, includes 50 multiple choice questions and the standard is set at the level of a graduating Australian medical student.

AMC Pathways information
The AMC’s assessment process follows one of four different pathways:
Competent Authority Pathway
Standard Pathway (AMC Examination)
Standard Pathway (workplace-based assessment)
Specialist Assessment Pathway (full comparability/Area of Need)

Australian College of Rural and Remote Medicine (ACRRM): IMG Program
ACRRM has developed three assessment pathways for International Medical Graduates wishing to be registered in Australia.
The Specialist Pathway (successful completion leads to registration in the relevant speciality).
The Competent Authority (successful completion leads to general registration).
The Standard Pathway (successful completion leads to general registration).

*Specialists skills assessment
*
Specialist Medical Colleges

Specialists need to be assessed by the relevant Australian Specialist Medical College before the Medical Board of Australia will register them for practice in their field of specialisation. 

Applications for specialist assessment must be sent to the Australian Medical Council which forwards the information on to the relevant Australian Specialist Medical College.

Australasian College for Emergency Medicine
Australian and New Zealand College of Anaesthetists
Royal Australasian College of Physicians (including the Paediatrics and Child Health Division)
Australasian College of Dermatologists
Royal Australian College of General Practitioners
Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists
Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Ophthalmologists
Royal College of Pathologists of Australasia
Australasian Faculty of Public Health Medicine
Australasian Faculty of Rehabilitation Medicine
Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Psychiatrists
Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Radiologists
Royal Australasian College of Surgeons
College of Intensive Care Medicine of Australia and New Zealand 
Royal Australasian College of Medical Administrators
Australasian Faculty of Occupational and Environmental Medicine
Australasian Chapter of Palliative Medicine
Australian College of Rural and Remote Medicine (ACRRM)

Source DoctorConnect - Skills recognition

Good Luck!


----------



## farhan_ali82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dear Imran,

I have same question as yours. Can you guide me on the current skillselect process.


----------



## smhsimple (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, 

Have anyone got partner points for *General Practitioner*? Need to know the details and procedure ...

Thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

smhsimple said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have anyone got partner points for *General Practitioner*? Need to know the details and procedure ...
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I tried to get partner points for my wife who is a doctor from India. What I found out was that for doctors, skill assessment means passing AMC level 1 and 2 exams and a full registration in Australia as a GP, unlike for example a software engineer like me where just 2 years of experience+ qualifications in Computer Science would suffice for ACS. That's a pretty long pathway, as far as I understand, and I gave up any hope of getting partner points- Luckily I was invited without those points. She is preparing for her level 1 MCQ exam and level 2 clinical exam, so she can practice here. (The exams are also too costly)
I searched many online resources and threads here (and raising a thread myself but the response was pretty low- I guess there are not many doctors here or have similar experience).
My advice for you would be to see if you can scrape up points from another way instead of having to go the long-duration pathway. Experts here may guide.


----------

